# NW Ohio gobbling activity



## tur71 (Jun 14, 2008)

Anyone in NW Ohio hear any gobblers sounding off yet?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They should be about at the peak of breeding by now. Gobbling here has been hit or miss, but mostly because the weather has sucked.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

With that in mind, don’t they usually break up during breeding? Up to 2 days ago I’m still seeing them all flocked up?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They don't typically break up until after most of the breeding is done and the hens start laying eggs. Typically, it's somewhere around two weeks before our season comes in that they really start breaking up. With last years late winter we saw a lot of flocks still partially together well into season, but that was unusual.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Scouted Sunday in SW OH on turkey property and spoke with the landowner. This is the case with this property...no birds on the property right now. I walked it all and found only a single area with turkey sign and it was just a scant amount of sign. The birds stay grouped up on the property to the south. Landowner starts seeing birds in April once they break up. Not a lot of birds in Clark county, but this property happens to be right in the original release area and has a "fair" population. The good news is not a lot of pressure or folks calling at the birds like down in SE OH where I go in Wildcat Hollow area.

I did set up a blind and brush it in. I plan to take my 11 year old son during youth and regular season this year and decided on using a few blinds when I am with him. Just hoping I can get him in on some action even if no shots get fired this season. I'm still learning as I have not been with experienced turkey hunters and really just got interested the last couple years. Can't believe it took me all these years to get interested now!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Good luck hunting with youre son I seen a lot of turkeys this year compared to past yrs our property is inside of W C H area those hills sure got a lot steeper than they were 20 yrs ago


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Goblin really good yesterday am right after rain stopped. Also seen toms by there self and with other Toms. Central ohio.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

N.E. oh. Was out back with my dogs about 20 minutes ago. I got 2 toms on the hill behind my place go'n off every 5 minutes or so. The hens are talking in between. Sounds like love is in the air.

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Big flocks split up in central ohio. Good number of hens cutting pretty agrassively! Not a single gobble, but imagine at this time they don’t have to. Did see toms heading to hen locations , just silent.


----------

